# PRS - 0900/01900/012



## Anonymous (6 Juli 2005)

:cry: 
Ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus. Kann sich dieser dialer eigentlich irgendwie über das Telefon einwählen, oder geht das nur über die Internetverbindung? (weil die Nummer auf der Telefonrechnung unter den Rufnummern aufgeführt sind).


----------



## TSCoreNinja (6 Juli 2005)

lady schrieb:
			
		

> :cry:
> Ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus. Kann sich dieser dialer eigentlich irgendwie über das Telefon einwählen, oder geht das nur über die Internetverbindung? (weil die Nummer auf der Telefonrechnung unter den Rufnummern aufgeführt sind).


1. die angegebenen Nummer ist keine vollständige Rufnummer, sondern ein Sammelposten, wobei die angewählte Rufnummer mit einer der drei möglichen Vorwahlen beginnt, also entweder 0900, oder 01900 oder 012 . Hier sollte bei der Telekom die vollständige Rufnummer erfragt werden

2. über das Telefon kann sich kein Dialer einwählen, es sei denn, es ist ein Roboter-Arm angeschlossen, und das Telefon steht in Reichweite (eher unwahrscheinlich  ). Auch über die Internetverbindung wird nicht eingewählt (nur bei Voice over IP, und das ist ein anderes Thema). Ein Dialer benutzt das Modem des Computers, um mit diesem eine Nummer zu wählen. Dann ist gesetztlich die Verwendung der Rufnummer 0900-9 vorgeschrieben, es ist also die vollständige Rufnummer nötig, um festzustellen, ob hier Forderungen für einen Dialer erhoben werden.

Ansonsten in solchen Fällen gerne genommen:  Der Erste-Hilfe-Kasten des Forums. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken und einen Blick reinwerfen. (Quote schamlos von Der Jurist geklaut)


----------

